# Detailing Supplies in NY (Niagra)



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

Ok folks, heading to Canada to visit friends in October, whilst we're there we're going to pop into the US side of Niagra for some retail therapy  
Now we all knows that means getting trawled around Malls by the Mrs, so as a treat to myself ( well I am the one driving there from the western side of Toronto ) I'm hoping to find someplace thats got some detailnig gear I can buy, not looking to buy gallons etc, just maybe some ZymZl wax or such like.
Anybody know of anywhere in that region?

Thanks

John


----------



## UBRWGN (Nov 25, 2007)

Hey mate, try these guys. Not a retail store but from what I understand if you call ahead you can drop by. Not too far from The Falls but on the Canadian side.

www.eshine.ca


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

UBRWGN said:


> Hey mate, try these guys. Not a retail store but from what I understand if you call ahead you can drop by. Not too far from The Falls but on the Canadian side.
> 
> www.eshine.ca


OOohhhh nice one :thumb: Z and Zaino in stock too 

Thanks

John


----------

